# belated introductions



## caeservi (Nov 30, 2008)

Greetings brethren,

After being a member for a couple of months, I finally got around to introducing myself.  My name is Shane and I am a member of Azle #601.  I was raised 3-13-2008.  I have earned an A certificate this month (My usual vocation is that of being a lawyer, which certainly helped in the memory work).  I love the esoteric work and even as a new mason, I pride myself on being a ritualist.  I currently do not hold an office (there was brothers ahead of me who wished to be in the lineup), but God and the brethren willing, I will be in the line up this June.  I am the pro tem de jour.  When they need a station or place filled temporarily, they sometimes ask me.  I have enjoyed this forum and look forward to even more fellowship with you, my online brethren.

Shane


----------



## js4253 (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations Shane!  You are obviously very sharp.  I wish I could memorize the work as well as you.  I know you will be an asset to your Lodge.


----------



## TCShelton (Nov 30, 2008)

Azle, wow, that is right down the road...


----------



## nick1368 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good to hear from you Shane and congrats on your A certificate.


----------



## owls84 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good to hear from you Brother. Glad to have you on the site. I have a feeling we will be seeing each other soon. I see you are in Azle.


----------

